# tuesday night irc homebrew



## alsih2o

come give it a try, 5:30- 9:00 p.m. central

 d+d3e

 irc homebrew world, starting at lvl 1 and hopefully saving the world by lvl 20 

 sticking to the 3 core books at first, possible expansion of material after lvl 3

 if you have read my posts you have some idea of my "game mood" 

 email me for details


----------



## Kyramus

(grins) well since I'm on a roll.... can I join?

(looks at Nightfall) oh don't worry i'll be in the scarred lands game still. hehehehehe


----------



## alsih2o

you wanna be in 2 tuesday night games?

 am i missing something?


----------



## Kyramus

nightfall is a friday game.


----------



## alsih2o

good 'nuff for me


----------



## Kyramus

come on people. this will be a fun game.  it doesn't sound like it's high magic. in fact there are no starting wizards. sorcerers are ok though.

it's pretty much a christopher columbus game where a ship crashed, and people are trying to find their way home. They can't find the way home and is forced to live on the land with the natives.  a schism occured where the ruler's brother went south and pretty much became an opposing force against the people. 

come on, join up.


----------



## Ave Rage

is there still room to join?

My brother and I would like to toss our names into the hat.  My brother being Garnet Schist.

Do you have an AOLIM or any other instant messaging device?

I'm MaskedLumberJack

or

Sh0tgunJustice.

I'm thinking about playing a barb if I do get into the game.  Hope to hear from ya.


----------



## alsih2o

Ave Rage said:
			
		

> *is there still room to join?
> *




 i sent you an email about start times and the history, let me know if/when you are ready 

 welcome aboard!


----------



## alsih2o

one, maybe 2 more people would round us out real well 

 any volunteers?


----------



## Ave Rage

So this is gunna be a five person campaign?


----------



## alsih2o

well, we are at 3 which is passable, but 5 would be optimal


----------



## Ave Rage

Kyramus, do you know what your going to play as?

I'm going to be a Druid w/ a snake companion and my brother is going to be a Cleric of Pelor so we're by no means short on healing.

Aparently you rolled up a, as Al says, a "super hero".  Can't wait to see what you show up with.

I hope two more people find this thread though :/  I like games with more people in them than less.


----------



## Kyramus

yea A Lawyer! lol


----------



## Morpheus

Hey all,

  I'm going to be playing a fighter. Big, strong, greatsword...You know the type.

Morpheus


----------



## Ave Rage

<burns>Excellent...</burns>


----------



## Ave Rage

Morpheus said:
			
		

> *Hey all,
> 
> I'm going to be playing a fighter. Big, strong, greatsword...You know the type.
> 
> Morpheus *




What's your AOL:IM handle?  It wont auto-add ya to my list.


----------



## alsih2o

we are rocking and rolling now


----------



## Ave Rage

Hmm.. no rogue or ranger.  I'm hoping we'll either get one before we start or atleast stay above ground on our adventure 

Unless the fighter would like to go triggering ahead of everyone.


----------



## Morpheus

Ave Rage said:
			
		

> *Hmm.. no rogue or ranger.  I'm hoping we'll either get one before we start or atleast stay above ground on our adventure
> 
> Unless the fighter would like to go triggering ahead of everyone.  *




I'm sure there exists a spell for just such an occasion. I think it's called *Find Traps*.


----------



## Valmur_Dwur

I'm interested if it's not too late   I'd do the elf rogue thing


----------



## Prothall

I'd also like to join in... I think I could usually manage the timing, and I'd be happy to fill the rogue spot with a crazed halfling rogue... email me if I can join. prothall@37.com


----------



## Ave Rage

New email is AverageFighter@yahoo.com


----------



## Prothall

I'm unfamilar with irc... how do I get to the proper channel? I have mIRC downloaded and have used it twice, I think... Oh, and I would prefer rolling and think I'll play a rogue anyway.


----------



## alsih2o

Prothall said:
			
		

> *I'm unfamilar with irc... how do I get to the proper channel? I have mIRC downloaded and have used it twice, I think... Oh, and I would prefer rolling and think I'll play a rogue anyway. *




 go hit chat at the top, i will meet you there


----------



## Morpheus

Sorry I missed you guys at chat. Let's make a plan to meet there at a specified date and time and then we can get to know each other. I am available most evenings from 5:30 on.


----------



## Valmur_Dwur

I wouldn't mind chatting so I could get to know everyone.  Plus I may have to re-do my PC depending on the party mix   Chat at 5:30 works for me also!

Jim


----------



## alsih2o

lets do it this tuesday on yahoo messenger 5:20 central time, i hope everyone can make it


----------



## Valmur_Dwur

I'm at a loss   where is everyone?


----------



## Morpheus

what's the chat room name we are going to use?


----------



## alsih2o

Valmur_Dwur said:
			
		

> *I'm at a loss   where is everyone? *



'

 where are you?

 we are on yahoo messenger


----------



## Valmur_Dwur

my handle is pbemiagreyhawk on yahoo but I don't know more than that


----------



## Morpheus

Are we IMing or going to a chat room? My Yahoo is Neo_Morpheus992000.


----------

